# Surveyors of Ro-Ro Ships Shell



## danae83

*Ro-Ro* Ships= ferries RORO [cargueros de vehículos, maquinarias que tienen rampa para que lo transportado ruede a través de ella (*Ro*ll on, *Ro*ll off)]

Pero con lo que tengo dudas es con *Shell... *q es el *SHELL* de un barco???

Muchas gracias!!!!!!


----------



## danae83

De hecho me acabo de dar cuenta de que no le encuentro sentido a la frase en general... es muy enrevesada...a ver si em echais una manilla!!!!!! 

Muchas gracias!!!!!!!!!

Frase: "Check-list for *surveyors *of Ro-Ro ships* shell *and inner doors guidelines for *surveyors*, or its equivalent, by the relevant class society"


----------



## Smac

No es seguro ¡ porque no entiendo bien la frase inglesa ! pero quizas shell = casco.


----------



## Shackleton

No, casco en inglés es Hull.

Shell es posible que se refiera a las Shell Doors.

He entrado aqui buscando precisamente la forma correcta de traducir Shell Door al castellano.

Así que la traducción no la sé, pero si os puedo decir que Shell Door es toda aquella puerta del buque que comunique con el exterior. POr ejemplo, la puerta en el costado por donde entran los pasajeros, aunque suelen tener varias.

Espero que os haya ayudado...


----------



## cirrus

Cuando se construye un barco hay varias etapas. Primero se construye el shell, o sea el exterior del buque donde se monta el casco. ¿Te sirve carcasa o armazón?


----------



## alacant

Are you sure they aren't talking about ships owned by Shell?

Saludos, Alacant


----------



## cirrus

The shell is the basic framework of the boat.


----------



## alacant

I was basing my thought on the fact that in the title it said Shell and not shell!?


----------



## cirrus

alacant said:


> I was basing my thought on the fact that in the title it said Shell and not shell!?


I understand where you are coming from. Shell tends to be more about tankers and gas carriers rather than ro - ro.


----------



## alacant

cirrus said:


> I understand where you are coming from. Shell tends to be more about tankers and gas carriers rather than ro - ro.


 

You're right, I was thinking of tankers. Sorry to distract everyone. See my signature Hahaha!

Cheers, Alacant


----------



## Black Horse

danae83 said:


> "Check-list for *surveyors *of Ro-Ro ships* shell *and inner doors guidelines for *surveyors*, or its equivalent, by the relevant class society"


 
Tampoco entendí tu oración, así que me puse a investigar un poco. Lo único que encontré referente a tu tema es el siguiente vínculo:
http://www.uscg.mil/hq/g-m/nmc/imo/pdf/Circ1/Msc0/755.pdf
en el que queda claro que shells son las *puertas tipo concha *en los laterales de los "ro-ro ships" y que te puede ayudar a entender la oración. No he podido encontrar si el término *puertas tipo concha* es adecuado en términos navales en español, pero en algunas máquinas industriales sí se usa este término para puertas que se cierran como las que aparecen en películas de submarinos, que tienen una forma cóncava vista desde el interior y se cierran con volante o manivela desde el interior o el exterior.


----------



## RichardH

Frase: "Check-list for *surveyors *of Ro-Ro ships* shell *and inner doors guidelines for *surveyors*, or its equivalent, by the relevant class society" 

para claridad, parece que falta una coma:
-> "Check-list for *surveyors *of Ro-Ro ships*, shell *and inner doors guidelines for *surveyors*, or its equivalent, by the relevant class society"

Lista de control para inspectores marinos para barcos RO-RO, guias de puertos interiores y del casco para inspectores marinos, ....


----------

